# Parallels and Gentoo (Composition / GLX support)

## SumDog

I recently built Gentoo inside a Parallels VM on a Mac OS host. The latest version of the Parallels Tools supports the latest stable version of xorg in Portage and I was able to get everything up and running, but I have no OpenGL support. Rendering is all in software, even though I have 3D accelerations support enabled in the VM. 3D works fine within my Windows 7 VM. Here is the output from glxinfo:

```

$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0

libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

libGL error: reverting to indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: Parallels Inc

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Parallels and ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Parallels using ATI Radeon HD 6770M OpenGL Engine

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 ATI-7.18.18)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

2 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  1  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x041 32 tc  1  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

8 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x042 24 tc  1  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x043 24 tc  1  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x044 32 tc  1  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x045 32 dc  1  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x046 24 tc  1  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x047 24 tc  1  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x048 32 tc  1  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x049 32 dc  1  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

and here is my xorg.conf:

```

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# Parallels Monitor section

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Parallels Monitor"

   VendorName   "Parallels Inc."

   ModelName   "Parallels Monitor"

EndSection

# Parallels Video section

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Parallels Video"

   Driver   "prlvideo"

EndSection

# Parallels Screen section

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Parallels Screen"

   Device   "Parallels Video"

   Monitor   "Parallels Monitor"

   Option   "NoMTRR"

   DefaultDepth    24

   Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes   "1920x1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# DefaultFlags section

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowEmptyInput"   "yes"

   Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "yes"

EndSection

# DefaultLayout section

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "DefaultLayout"

   Screen   "Parallels Screen"

EndSection

```

I have the prl-x11 init script added to my default run level (it adjusts all the GL.so stuff for the prlvideo driver). I was wondering if there were any other people here who used Gentoo in Parallels and ran into similar issues. I'm on the latest version of Parallels: 7.0.15104.

[/code]

----------

